# Having problem setting up Zone 2 on Yamaha amp



## aglaes (Jul 4, 2009)

I have a Yamaha RX-V757 that has Zone 2 capabilities. I have had a Bose speaker set up in the living room that works great. I recently purchased a pair of Klipsch outdoor speakers for the patio. I wired them in to the "PRESENCE/ZONE 2" speaker terminals and set Zone 2 Amp to "INT" for internal amp, but for the life of me I can't get any sound out of those speakers.

I got so frustrated with it that I brought my old amp from the garage in and hooked up to the outdoor speakers and they worked fine, so at least I know I got the wiring correct.

What do I need to do to make the Yamaha power these speakers using the Zone 2 internal amp?


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Make sure you're following the steps in pages 83-85 of you manual carefully. I think the problem is not wit the speaker connections, but that you haven't selected a zone 2 input.


----------

